
SmartWatcher – the ultimate personal safety app - smartwatcher
http://www.smartwatcher.com
======
smartwatcher
Imagine being able to call for help by pressing a button on your watch. That
is the basic premise of SmartWatcher. “The beauty of our solution is you don’t
need special hardware - just an app for your smartwatch or phone” says CEO
Morgan Cohen, a Dubliner who founded the Zurich-based company. Cohen studied
computer science in Dublin before moving to Silicon Valley to join his first
startup, and now lives in Switzerland with his family. Apple Watches are
selling very well, and it’s likely they appearing under many Christmas trees
this year. But a lot of people are unconvinced as to why one of these
newfangled watches would actually be useful! One genuine use is personal
safety: a smartwatch has the perfect form factor since it’s always there on
your wrist and is quickly reachable. Someone experiencing a medical emergency
such as a heart-attack usually does not have the presence of mind to make a
phone call, or even be physically able to do so. However the same person could
probably manage to press their watch. In the case of domestic violence, or
teenage bullying, the SmartWatcher solution has another advantage -
discretion. Triggering an alert can be done without anyone noticing. But the
system is more than a sophisticated panic button. Smartwatcher Technologies
has developed Continuous Safety Monitoring. Once activated, the app
periodically asks you to confirm that you’re safe. In case you don’t confirm
yoursafety, the members of yoursafety network will automatically be alerted.
Continuous Safety Monitoring is perfect for walking home or exercising at
night, visiting dangerous parts of town, or whenever you feel unsafe.
SmartWatcher is available in app stores, and the main capabilities are free of
charge. Those wishing to avail of advanced features like Continuous Safety
Monitoring pay a small fee via an in-app purchase.

